# picked up my new car and someone has dented it already!!



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm absolutely fed up. 

I went over to pick up my new to me car yesterday and I was really impressed as there were no dents on it at all. 

We have just stopped at the services on the M6 a d come back out to the car a d there is a lovely big parking dent in the passenger side door. 

I'm seething but can't prove it was the shed parked next to us that did it. 

Some people have no respect!!

How much is dent removal?


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Paint less dent removal shouldn't be too dear tbh, but if you take it to a collage if there still open you could let the students repair it and I'm sure its a free service to get them to do it as its training for them

Hate when people have no respect in car parks


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Gutted for you Renton. Thankfully dent removal firms can do wonders these days.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That kind of thing happens to often lately, hope you get it sorted.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

So annoying that you cant leave your car without some moron damaging it. I parked my newly acquired Merc in Tescos well away from other cars came back to find a ratty 4x4 one side and a Fiesta the other. The Fiesta had banged their door so hard on my car the took a chunk of paint out - I'm sure it was deliberate and through jealousy, I now shop online.

I took my brand new MX5 to tescos and left my daughter in the car with instructions to get out and stand by the car if anyone parked next to us how ridiculous we cant trust fellow motorists.

Hope you get the dent sorted........


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

its absolute nonsense you cant leave your car somewhere and not have it damaged. spaces should be made bigger by law. 

I now don't leave my car on its own away from other cars in a car park as you know some [email protected] will come and park 2 inches away from it.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

I picked up my brand new E class and the wife decided we needed bread and milk on the way home,parked in Asda away from all the other cars and came back as a car was pulling out from beside my car and driving away which I thought was weird and checked the car and found a big parking dent I had only had it 30 mins and I think the evil .... Had pulled alongside and banged the door and drove off. If I had been about a minute earlier I would be serving time now! Probably a good thing I wasn't lol, cost £50 to get dent out.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I shop in the early morning when I finish work 3am, time and again mine will be the only car in the car park, and I come out to find it surrounded by cars that have come after I parked, and nine times out of ten the rest of the car park is still empty!!! even parked well away from the doors and it made no difference!!  I agree 100% it's about time the spaces were a LOT bigger, you only need one little old lady with her huge "cross thingy" she cant see over the wheel of or judge the size of and your looking at 2 spaces minimum gone and a dent for your troubles!!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

knightstemplar said:


> I picked up my brand new E class and the wife decided we needed bread and milk on the way home,parked in Asda away from all the other cars and came back as a car was pulling out from beside my car and driving away which I thought was weird and checked the car and found a big parking dent I had only had it 30 mins and I think the evil .... Had pulled alongside and banged the door and drove off. If I had been about a minute earlier I would be serving time now! Probably a good thing I wasn't lol, cost £50 to get dent out.


that's absolutely sickening, I think I would be the same as you and want to murder someone. why do people get so jealous?

if its quiet I now park across two spaces or find an end space


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> picked up my brand new E class and the wife decided we needed bread and milk on the way home,parked in Asda away from all the other cars and came back as a car was pulling out from beside my car and driving away which I thought was weird and checked the car and found a big parking dent I had only had it 30 mins and I think the evil .... Had pulled alongside and banged the door and drove off. If I had been about a minute earlier I would be serving time now! Probably a good thing I wasn't lol, cost £50 to get dent out.


Sick *******, It's high time parking damage was treated as an "accident" whereby the offender is required by law to leave insurance details so that the damaged car can be repaired without cost of the owner, that would hit their no claims and make them a bit more careful.....

On a separate note a "lady" reversed into the wife's car (again in Tescos) and caused £1000 of damage. Twp witnesses gave evidence and whilst the culprit denied it to the police and all through as soon as a summons was issued she backed down and we ultimately got paid.

Two points:

- If you see damage caused to another car please act as witness
- I have never thought I needed motor legal cover but in this case was the only reason we got our money back - worth having.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hate car parks

Always go into the furthest and most quiet part and accidentally double park, still get a **** next to me even if there's hundreds of spaces


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

m500dpp said:


> Sick *******, It's high time parking damage was treated as an "accident" whereby the offender is required by law to leave insurance details so that the damaged car can be repaired without cost of the owner, that would hit their no claims and make them a bit more careful.....


Completely agree with you on this! It's so unfair and sickening for the owners involved.

Hope you get this all sorted okay


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear mate, people just don't have any respect for others property anymore! 

I agree it should by law be deemed as an accident if you have a bump in a car park and should be seen as leaving the scene of an accident if you try to get away with it. It's not hard to drive sensibly and not hit anything!

Sutty.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I feel for you mate. Happened to me 2 months after getting my car, cost me £90.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Winds me up all the time reading this stuff.

It took me 20 minutes to find a parking space Yesterday!....I refused to park next to anyone


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Kriminal said:


> Winds me up all the time reading this stuff.
> 
> It took me 20 minutes to find a parking space Yesterday!....I refused to park next to anyone


We do exactly the same as above, my wife and son are disabled so if we can't get a disabled space my wife stays in the car or we go somewhere else to shop. Like many people here, have had my share of car park dings in the past, even watched it happen once.

Rick


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Funny I should come across this subject today, thought I had found the ideal place to park today, let the pic speak for itself


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Just the sort of thing that happens to me, still at least PO vans rarely have passengers so you should still be safe!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

^ are you the mail van?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

m500dpp said:


> Just the sort of thing that happens to me, still at least PO vans rarely have passengers so you should still be safe!


would have been [email protected]#&ed if I'd had a passenger :lol:



Kriminal said:


> ^ are you the mail van?


Thankfully not, :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's not good and would be really unlucky to happen so quickly. 

Are you 100% it wasn't there before? 

We all miss dings and dents at times, however once you notice it, you'll always see it.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Kerr said:


> That's not good and would be really unlucky to happen so quickly.
> 
> Are you 100% it wasn't there before?
> 
> We all miss dings and dents at times, however once you notice it, you'll always see it.


100% certain it wasn't there as I would of used it as a bargaining tool to lower the price a bit.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Hate car parks
> 
> Always go into the furthest and most quiet part and accidentally double park, still get a **** next to me even if there's hundreds of spaces


Always get this !! park in the furthest emptiest place in a car park were literally no one is then when I come back lol surrounded by cars !!


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

Took me ages to work out why every car I had seemed to collect a scratch or ding in roughly the same place on the passenger door. 

Until I happened to be looking out an upstairs window when my neighbour pulled in and I saw him fling his door wide open - literally just pushed it away from him and let my car act as the bumper stop.

Fitted rubbing strips now ...


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Unfortunately people don't respect other peoples car anymore, it's even worse if you not had the car long. I got a ding/scuff down to the bare metal on my rear ns passenger door, I reckon a kiddie done that getting into their parents car. It hurts so from now on, I wouldn't buy a expensive car it is only going to be wrecked by disrespectful people or untaught kids.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like most of you I park well away and if the car park has limited space I will stay in the car myself while the other half does the shopping. I don't trust anyone.


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

Like many of you have mentioned already, I try to find the space furthest away and park near corners knowing how little people respect others' things in modern times. 

Pulled into an empty car park last week having had my new (to me car) for about 2 weeks, no one in the hugeee car park and come back after 5 mins to find some chavs squeezed next to me. Then have to walk past them as they are behind my car just standing there unnecessarily close to the car.

Very frustrating! Getting to the point now where I'm eager to return to my car once I'm out shopping, eating a meal etc which is ridiculous. I bet I'm not alone?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Bidderman, watch out on those RM vans. One reversed into me a good few years ago now whilst I was in the car parked up. He denied all knowledge it ever happened despite breaking his rear light cluster. Took me almost 4 years to get my no claims (non fault) status back, 4 years £500 excess down and almost needing to appear in court. When your a young/ new driver people think they can get away with it. Got my excess back in the end and the solicitor even got me the interest I should have earned on it during those 4 years.

Dents are annoying. It's usually in the hand of joe public/ other road users which never lies easy with me considering 80% of the Road users out there couldn't give a sheep about your car or even their own. 

I spent a decent sum of money a few years ago getting all my dents removed (around 8 in total spread around the car) a few months ago I spotted a new one.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your bad news renton especially with your car being new to you.

I don't take any chances anymore


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I park over two spaced, controversial I know but sod it, I do it with pride.

Although I've also come to terms that cars come with dents no matter how hard you try to avoid it.


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

m500dpp said:


> Sick *******, It's high time parking damage was treated as an "accident" whereby the offender is required by law to leave insurance details so that the damaged car can be repaired without cost of the owner, that would hit their no claims and make them a bit more careful.....
> 
> On a separate note a "lady" reversed into the wife's car (again in Tescos) and caused £1000 of damage. Twp witnesses gave evidence and whilst the culprit denied it to the police and all through as soon as a summons was issued she backed down and we ultimately got paid.
> 
> ...


My bold, few years ago a kid coming down a hill on his push bike ended up on our car bonnet with his bike, Mrs had stopped as she could see he was heading towards the car. He was a bit shaken but ok, Mrs took him to his home and his mother apologised and thanked my wife for bringing him home and said they would pay for repairs to car.
Later that night the kids father phoned and said he had spoken to his "solicitor friend" and said they would not pay for damage as they were not responsible for the damage caused by their son because he was X age, think it was 12.

I thought you ***** ***. Anyway we had legal cover with direct line and they were brilliant, in the end we had to agree with direct line that we would go to court if it got that far but father ended up paying before it got to court.
Once he paid I phoned him to thank him, lovely call.:lol:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I know I may well be in the minority "but not on here" but if I bump a car, door or anything else I will always give my details and offer to have any damage made good, so far it's happened twice, both with the wind and on both occasions the owners weren't bothered about it, one hadn't even noticed!!:doublesho MY car however hasn't got a straight panel on it!! THAT'S how I know I'm in the vast minority!!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Feel for the OP! 
I will be livid and so upset. Sure it can be fixed it you never look at the car the same again.

I had my front bumper separated a few years ago and 6 months ago I parked up on a quiet residential street and came back to find someone reversed into it and cracked the paint (the actual bumper was fine). I can only notice it up close and it's only a few increasing but I know it's there (especially when detailing the coupe). 
I still get angry looking at it, but I can't justify spending £100's on getting it resprayed again as its not majority noticeable.
The chances are someone will scrape it again anyway.

The other case was when I was at the supermarket car par picking my mum up and I was sitting in the car and the family in car next to me got in and as one of them opened the door I heard a bang. 
Their door hit mine! There wasn't any damage to he bodywork as the door bump strips took the impact, but I give an evil look to the person responsible and it was a middle aged woman who didn't batter an eye lid.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I hate it when I have to leave my car in car parks, like another poster I am always thinking about getting back to my car asap and it can sometime ruin a nice time out.

Does anyone know if there are any kind of product on the market that can be bought to protect your doors in car parks? Something like bits of carpet with magnets sewn in that you can attach to your side panels/doors to offer some protection? Maybe even with some thin metal plate in them as well to offer more protection against bumps. 

Or do you think this would just make the inconsiderate gits think it would be ok to lean their door against your car?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Flooble said:


> Took me ages to work out why every car I had seemed to collect a scratch or ding in roughly the same place on the passenger door.
> 
> Until I happened to be looking out an upstairs window when my neighbour pulled in and I saw him fling his door wide open - literally just pushed it away from him and let my car act as the bumper stop.
> 
> Fitted rubbing strips now ...


To the car or the neighbour? I would fit them to both


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I know I may well be in the minority "but not on here" but if I bump a car, door or anything else I will always give my details and offer to have any damage made good, so far it's happened twice, both with the wind and on both occasions the owners weren't bothered about it, one hadn't even noticed!!:doublesho MY car however hasn't got a straight panel on it!! THAT'S how I know I'm in the vast minority!!


Yep me too. A few years back i reveresed into a parked car outside a vw specialist that was fixing my mk4 golf. It was a old Astra i bumped. I popped into the garage and asked whos it was, it was the young lad who worked there. I offered to pay for any damage and he popped out and checked the car and said no damage, no problems thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

pantypoos said:


> I hate it when I have to leave my car in car parks, like another poster I am always thinking about getting back to my car asap and it can sometime ruin a nice time out.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any kind of product on the market that can be bought to protect your doors in car parks? Something like bits of carpet with magnets sewn in that you can attach to your side panels/doors to offer some protection? Maybe even with some thin metal plate in them as well to offer more protection against bumps.
> 
> Or do you think this would just make the inconsiderate gits think it would be ok to lean their door against your car?


I used to do this with the old Omega, was a bit of a hassle but seemed to work well.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Megs Lad said:


> Always get this !! park in the furthest emptiest place in a car park were literally no one is then when I come back lol surrounded by cars !!


Yep, I'm the same. We went to Meadowhall a few weeks back, we got there nice and early and the car park was empty. I parked right in the corner the furthest space away from the entrance like I always do. Anyway, the Mrs forgot her phone so I went back to the car to get it. In the space of five minutes someone in a orange Seat Ibiza had squeezed in to the space to the right of me (I didn't park there myself because there is a walkway leading to the steps for the lower level). I was that ****** I took a pic or two of the culprit. :lol:


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

You can get these : http://www.cmgdistributions.co.uk/

I have seen some in the states as well that fold out for the front and rear bumpers, huge things.

http://www.bumperblocker.com/car-bumper-protectors.html

May be worth investing if you have a nice car


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Flooble said:


> You can get these : http://www.cmgdistributions.co.uk/


I'm liking these, but I think the idiots out there may take them as a challenge or just steal them!!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

The magnetic door guards look pretty swanky, sausage things with the tether are probably better in view of chavs and their hilarious penchant for theft.

The option to have them customised would work too, black and yellow with DANGER! HIGH EXPLOSIVE! written on there...


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> I'm liking these, but I think the idiots out there may take them as a challenge or just steal them!!


Unfortunately I think you are right, I would feel a bit of a twit putting them on, maybe if they became common it might be easier.......


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Many moons ago I lived in flats with designated spaces in the shared car park so you knew the flats who parked next to you.
One windy day the wind caught my door on opening it and I dinged the neighbors car.
I went and knocked on his door apologising and showed him the damage.
Told him to get it sorted and bill me.
A few weeks later I find the bill on my doorstep.
NEARLY A GRAND :doubleshoot:
I went to the body shop to find out WTF they charged for.....
1. Cracked bumper
2. Rusted rear arch done
3. ...and one small door ding repair
I was raging....what a cheeky little $h!t.
When I confronted him with the itemized bill I got the garage to give me he tried to blag that he thought i said I had caused ALL the damage and to get it ALL sorted.
What a fool.
When I asked him to explain how I could open my door and rust his arch and crack his bumper his face went blank.
Flung £50 at him and said he was lucky he was getting that.
Every time I saw him after that it got me vex.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

^Not surprised bud, you do the right thing and that is what you get, what a little smear of poo, not cool, not at all


----------

